# A Family of Sisters....july 2012



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive been sat on this one for a while now and thought its about time she came out of the dark..the place is incredible probably one of the most intact clean convents i have ever been in...long corridors...beautiful architecture..high ceilings and a different cast iron fire place in every room..the further up the building you go the older she gets..again lots of coridors with thick arched doors and tiny minimal rooms..I must of taken hundreds of pics and if i put fifty up i still wouldnt cover half of her...hope you enjoy her as i did..
































































































































































​


----------



## Bones out (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful.

Is it me or is that not a strange place for a bath tub? (21)

Nice clean and crisp set there mate! 

Cheers.......


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 4, 2012)

*Bleedin hell!! Gone and done it again eh. OUTSTANDING!!!*


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 4, 2012)

Pipes infront of a fireplace! How odd.

Can we vote that you post some more photos? We need to see more of this place  Pleeeeeese?


----------



## freespirits (Aug 4, 2012)

forgive me father for i am about to sin ,,,,,,,,,fookin hell what a belter of a place ,,,just stunning ,,,blinking brill pics there n.k i vote for more pics also


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 4, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Pipes infront of a fireplace! How odd.
> 
> Can we vote that you post some more photos? We need to see more of this place  Pleeeeeese?



*I agree... Lets have some MORE!!! *


----------



## MD (Aug 4, 2012)

nice but empty 
but the details make up for it


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 4, 2012)

Bloody Hell opps sorry it is a convent I mean ACE!!! You always find and post the cream, top stuff, it looks really special with your usual top quality imagery


----------



## wherever i may roam (Aug 4, 2012)

Very nice....


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 4, 2012)

Lovely, lovely building Bex and some great pix!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 4, 2012)

The laundry room is brilliant amazing kit in it!suberb report thanks for sharing.


----------



## Silent Hill (Aug 4, 2012)

Once in a while something special comes along.

Beautiful building, stunning architecture and quality images


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 4, 2012)

Supe fing perb NK lovely shots and great find too


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 4, 2012)

What a find NK! I have no idea how you manage to find these places but bloody hell they are amazing and you always capture them spot on! Well done and thanks for sharing them here !


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 4, 2012)

Moar!! Loving this one, so many quirks! Your shots are absolutely crisp as too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice one NK really like your pictures .


----------



## John_D (Aug 4, 2012)

Great find and pics (MORE required!!)
Beggars belief as to why it is empty and in such superb condition. There was a similar convent round here a few years ago (Poles Convent) that was left by the nuns and has found a new lease of life as _'Hanbury Manor'_


----------



## shane.c (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes your right about the place lovely looking place


----------



## sonyes (Aug 4, 2012)

Stunning place and pix, thanks for sharing.


----------



## eggbox (Aug 4, 2012)

Stunning stuff. Pray God the pikeys and yobs don't find it.


----------



## RichardH (Aug 4, 2012)

Simply stunning.

The exterior shot looks slightly familiar. If it's the one I'm thinking of, there is some hope that another religious community will be taking it over. However, as with all large houses, there is a lot more wrong with it than appears to the casual eye: apart from serious damp problems, the place is riddled with asbestos pipe cladding.


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 4, 2012)

wow

Liking this a lot I can see why you've just sat on it


----------



## LulaTaHula (Aug 4, 2012)

WOW!  Excellent stuff!


----------



## a_little_feisty (Aug 4, 2012)

Sooooooooo beautiful . . . fantastic pictures!


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Aug 4, 2012)

Stunning Report. Quality Images.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 4, 2012)

awww thankyou all for such lovely comments..i must admit i did um and arr over putting her up once ide mastered her which took all of a year lol hmmm! she truley is such a fantastic place and to be honest i am really pleased i have documented her with photographs as who knows her fate...i do have some more pics i shall add over the next day or so..thanks again


----------



## whodareswins (Aug 4, 2012)

Utterly superb report mate. Congrats!


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 4, 2012)

very nice m'dear


----------



## pablo73 (Aug 5, 2012)

beautifull building and beautiful pics.lets hope the land pirates dont find it


----------



## Bluekwack (Aug 5, 2012)

removed by request


----------



## scribble (Aug 5, 2012)

What a beautiful, serene place. I hope it gets used for something before it starts to decay.


----------



## _Nyx_ (Aug 5, 2012)

Absolutely stunning !


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh my goodness, that is absolutely beautiful!! What a fantastic building,now this i do want to see, love it! Great pics and great find, top stuff


----------



## trumbuj (Aug 12, 2012)

What always comes to my mind when contemplating such reports is "Why has it been abandoned?"

Such a lovely ancient property with great historical value. It's so precious. They should have left somebody to look after it.


----------



## donebythehands (Aug 12, 2012)

VERY NICE! love your pics too!

Might go check this out later!


----------



## darkside (Aug 12, 2012)

enjoyed reading that report many thanks


----------



## meldany21 (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice place and superb photographs.


----------



## alex76 (Aug 13, 2012)

Now that is a beautiful building and cracking shots too you really have done the place justice with your shots too ninja kitten nice one


----------



## Ratters (Aug 13, 2012)

Fabulous


----------



## night crawler (Aug 13, 2012)

Brilliant report, I lovethe place


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Aug 14, 2012)

Lovely. Stunning pictures. I think I like the baths best.


----------



## pumice (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow, what an amazing report and place. Thank you so much for sharing!!!! XD


----------



## Pen15 (Aug 14, 2012)

Second all of the above !!!  

Great site and great images !!


----------

